# Children’s Python Enclosure



## RedClaw (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi. I am thinking of keeping a children’s python but decided to do some research before I bought anything. A few questions.

1. Could I have live plants as decor?

2. What kind of heater do I need Ie: heat lamp, heat mat etc
Any good brands?

3.Lighting?

4. What kind of substrate is best? I have heard hemp is good and not to expensive but I don’t know much.

5. Anything else I should know?

Thanks Guys


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 17, 2018)

1) Yes, if you hate yourself.
2) Heat lamp: Whatever looks good at Bunnings or wherever you feel like going.
3) Heat lamp. See above.
4) Hemp is great, there are several good options. Newspaper, hemp, Breeders Choice, etc etc. I'd stay away from sand unless you love mess and/or cleaning.
5) Craploads.


----------



## Barry (Oct 17, 2018)

Gday Redclaw, firstly tubs are fine,5ltr-8ltr.paper towels for substrate, egg cartons for hides. Heat cables are a cheap heating option. Once they’re big enough for the larger enclosures you can do pretty much what takes your fancy, don’t get to carried away as you are probably going to have to clean the **** off those pretty plants just remember Children’s prefer 34hot 24 cold


----------



## RedClaw (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks mate. A few more questions.

Should I be looking for a heat lamp and thermostat or just a heat lamp, 

Anything else important regarding the tank
[doublepost=1539816729,1539815530][/doublepost]


Barry said:


> Gday Redclaw, firstly tubs are fine,5ltr-8ltr.paper towels for substrate, egg cartons for hides. Heat cables are a cheap heating option. Once they’re big enough for the larger enclosures you can do pretty much what takes your fancy, don’t get to carried away as you are probably going to have to clean the **** off those pretty plants just remember Children’s prefer 34hot 24 cold



Thanks Barry.

Just to clarify, is the heat cord a good option for his first tank?

Also do you reckon he’d (the python) would be ok in a bigger tank as a baby? Just so I don’t need two tanks


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 18, 2018)

RedClaw said:


> Thanks mate. A few more questions.
> 
> Should I be looking for a heat lamp and thermostat or just a heat lamp,
> 
> ...


always a thermostat

Heat cords are fine as a heating element, if you go for a bigger tank, you will need more hides

if you do go for a bigger tank, its better to get a wooden enclosure, and then just get a light fitting put on, and get a heat bulb/ch/whatever
Heatmats/heat cord i wouldnt recommend on wood


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 18, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> always a thermostat
> 
> Heat cords are fine as a heating element, if you go for a bigger tank, you will need more hides
> 
> ...



I almost never use a thermostat with a heat lamp. For newbies it's probably important to be careful about enclosure design if you're using any heat source without a thermostat, but with a properly designed enclosure in most situations, it's better not to use one for the heat lamp.

I've used heat mats on (under) plenty of wooden enclosures, and routinely used heat cords with wooden enclosures for about 15 years, and in most Australian climate zones for most snakes, if I was using wooden enclosures, using currently available equipment, they're what I'd use. I wish I'd had heat cords available in the 90s, they'd have been much better than what we were using back then.


----------



## RedClaw (Oct 18, 2018)

What would you include in a “properly designed enclosure”

Sorry about my blatant lack of knowledge


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 18, 2018)

RedClaw said:


> What would you include in a “properly designed enclosure”
> 
> Sorry about my blatant lack of knowledge



There is no end to the number of potential designs you could come up which would work perfectly well. Specifically in regard to a heat lamp, if you are going to have one (I would never use one for Children's Pythons and haven't since my very first Children's Pythons back in the mid 90s when I built a very elaborate enclosure due to low experience at the time), you should make sure the light isn't capable of overheating the entire enclosure. There are plenty of ways to do this.

Children's Pythons are nocturnal animals which don't naturally bask in open sunlight, so a heat lamp isn't a great idea for them. They'll either not use it or be forced to use an unnatural heat source they don't like because of a lack of alternatives (which means you're doing something wrong). I only use floor heat for Antaresia. It's cheapest, easiest and works best for them. The only reason to use lighting is aesthetics (for your own sake, not the snake). Daylight is something Antaresia naturally avoid, though in captivity many will be relaxed enough to sit out in the open in it.
[doublepost=1539846943,1539846888][/doublepost]Oh, and we all start out with zero experience! Places like this are perfect for people of all experience levels to learn and share ideas


----------



## Barry (Oct 18, 2018)

What these guys Said but stay away from live plants


----------



## cris (Oct 18, 2018)

RedClaw said:


> Hi. I am thinking of keeping a children’s python but decided to do some research before I bought anything. A few questions.
> 
> 1. Could I have live plants as decor? *Yes*
> 
> ...


----------



## Snapped (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey, welcome to the forum.

Are you getting a hatchy? Because if you are, you'll only need a click clack set up. Costs about (rough estimation) $10 for the tub, and $25 for a heat cord/mat, whichever you decide to use as your heat source. A decent Thermostat is a must IMO, but that can also be used in the bigger enclosure once your snake is ready for it. small water bowl, paper towel for substrate, little cardboard boxes or empty toilet roll holders for hides. Simple.

I tink there's a sticky post somewhere about click clack/tub set ups, have a search.


Another thing is to read and research and know all about snakes and what they need *before *getting one.
These articles are fantastic for newbies (and I still refer back to them occasioanlly myself)...they will tell you lots of what you need to know about handling, housing, etc etc.

http://www.southernxreptiles.com/RA ARTICLE PAGE.htm
[doublepost=1539923405,1539923009][/doublepost]Found the sticky for the click clack/tub set up, heres the link.

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/guide-to-build-a-click-clack-dial-up-warning.93266/


----------



## RedClaw (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks Heaps Guys


----------

